# Real or Fake vitage Omega?



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

*What is your opinion? Real or Fake?*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

100% Fake


----------



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you very much. I thought it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Because the Swiss hallmarks are faked too it is massively illegal to own

Hammertime!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Fakier than a fakey old fakey thing I'm afraid


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with the others , its fake and its a poor fake .


----------



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

I got an offer for this fake. Seller send me blured photos first to cover the fake. He is very unreliable.

Iam not an expert but i had big doubts about authenticity.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Illegal to even own?? Should OP report the seller to someone?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Because the Swiss hallmarks are faked too it is massively illegal to own
> 
> Hammertime!


 Not illegal to own Scott, but illegal to sell and import I believe.

But in full agreement with Hammertime :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

:bash:


----------



## Andy1978 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

As a complete novice who's looking for vintage watches can I ask -

What are the immediate giveaway signs here?

How common are fake vintage watches in the UK market?

and

How can I avoid falling for a fake scam?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just to help Andy1978, I will go where angels fear to read and answer you query with regard to that particular Omega.

The first way you can tell that the watch in question is a fake relies on experience of handling many vintage watches, and is easier to summarise rather than detail all the individual factors that go into that general conclusion. On looking at that watch, certain danger signs immediately spring out. Firstly that dial markers look cheap and nasty, and secondly, the use of the word "ANTIMAGNETIC" on the dial with no other legend pronouncing the quality of the watch usually denotes a watch that is trying to be more expensive than it actually is, and is often a sign of a cheap mechanical timepiece. Even the maker's name and logo are poorly executed and the back of the lugs show file marks and poor casting. It also looks as if the gold plating has worn off the face of the crown. As to the movement, I am surprised that the faker has managed to stamp "OMEGA" on it - presumably, the movement has nothing to do with Omega, but I am not an expert on the technicalities of calibers in Omega watches.

If I was examining the watch myself, I would have by now concluded that this is a nasty fake, and I would be looking at the legality of the hallmarks. In my opinion this is a cynical fake and needs to be destroyed or kept in a darkened safe never to be sold again.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

LOL, 100% fake. Poor finished movement and Seamaster text looks like handwritten.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

If the logos don't tell you everything you need to know the movement is usually where the fakes fall down as it's the most complex to copy effectively, and largely remains hidden from view. I would always start with that.

Establish the model from the era the watch is supposed to represent and look at a few opened up ones. The difference between this movement and a genuine 1950s Seamaster are glaringly obvious.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like the log is even wonky :wacko:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think OP has already vanished over the horizon.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very poor, but again, if all these are "hammertimed" :bash: there will never be a comparison available to help future horologistic folks ID duffers!

Even a comparison which says - - this is what they did in the sixties, and this is what the fakers are doing now - - is a reason to NOT destroy all of them. If you are a collector of Omega', then I see no reason to destroy one of these, but rather keep them responsibly as reference works.

But you all knew that's my *non* humble opinion.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Its the fake one i told every one about last month on Ebay , the only difference is its now all polished up.


----------

